# Any reviews for fabtastic.com.au



## samantha888 (May 11, 2021)

Hi. Is fabtastic a good place to buy stuff when you move to Australia. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

samantha888 said:


> Hi. Is fabtastic a good place to buy stuff when you move to Australia. Any suggestions would be welcome.


Product review only had two reviews on it, so not very well known. 








Fabtastic


Fabtastic (Daily Deal / Group Buying Site): 4.5 out of 5 stars from 2 genuine reviews on Australia's largest opinion site ProductReview.com.au.




www.productreview.com.au





Googling the name comes up with Fantastic Furniture, which Product review has 14,900 reviews for. Fantastic Furniture

Fabtastic appears to be a site that just links to different retailers. Not selling anything themselves, but maybe making a commisdion from? 

There may be cheaper places that they do not link to.


----------



## nicole.johnstone (May 20, 2021)

samantha888 said:


> Hi. Is fabtastic a good place to buy stuff when you move to Australia. Any suggestions would be welcome.


I didn't know about it but just had a look. fabtastic.com.au seems like a good site for finding discounts and deals. I found the website helpful but i have never used them before.


----------

